# Is all you know what going to break loose



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had these 2 dempseys(one EBJD and one REG jd)in my 90 gallon tank alone for over 6 weeks thinking they would mate.The male EBJD does flirt with the female,but it seems she wants nothing to do with him.Although they do hang out together and show no agression towards one another.Tomorrow I'm going to pick up 2 or 3 more female reg JDs and put them in there.I know I should change some decor around but is there anything else I can do to make this addition a peaceful one( I did post this question on another forum also).Maybe one of the new females will pair up with my blue male.My EBJD is 5 inches and all the females are 4 inches including the current one.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Its boutsta go off son!!!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

At that size, I doubt your pair will stand for any new JD's. But you never know.

....Bill


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I was actually thinking about putting another male in the tank tor what if I were to relocate the current female,and let the male choose from the new females?


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok,it did.Had to relocate current female.She wanted no part of anyone else in the tank.I picked up 2 females and 1 male,took the current jds out and kept them in a pail for about an hour while new jds were getting used to the tank.When I put them back in there it became a rumble.She chased every one of the new jds all over the place.My big male EBJD could care less,he did'nt bother anyone.The new jds are only 3 inches long,he's 5,hope it's not a problem.Also lfs where I got them said they had some blue genes in them.Don't know if I really believe him but thats what he said.He had plenty of 1 and a half inch EBJDs for sale. Is it possible for a 5 inch male jd to pair up with a 3 inch female jd or will we have to wait till the females get larger.


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Im no expert, but surely if the Male does pair up with one of the females then the pair will kill whatever is left? Just like your current female is trying to do?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

You're probably right Warden,when I start to see a pairing up I will take the others out.Anyone know at what size do dempseys start to pair up and breed?


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

you might wanna buy about 40 dithers :lol:

I'm being serious too. But a ton of Giant Dano's and tiger barbs. the more you can get the better


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Tiger barbs with dempseys are ok?


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

Well what your trying to do is not gonna have a very high success rate (those fish and that size tank)

if its gonna work its gonna have to have a few good caves or hide aways for a few fish but at the same time dont make the caves too big (take up to much space)

Tiger barbs could possibly work.

try this

7 or 8 tiger barbs
1 Bala shark
7 or 8 Giant Danos
2 catfish of your choice

its expensive but this or something very similar would be your best bet


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

How come so many fish?There's 4 Jack dempseys in my 90 gallon already.What is the purpose of all those dither fish?Do they make the JDs pair up?


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

Why so many? Because your on a war path with those in the tank. 90 gallons really is not all that big. I have three fish with very similar aggression levels in a 120 and I worry all the time. one of mine takes a slight beating weekly but I take care of him.

All the dithers will help whats up ahead (one or two of those fish not getting killed)


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

There is no aggression in my tank at this time.I took the original female out ,she was the problem.Whats happening now is that everyone is hiding,and being very timid,even the original EB male dempsey.I'm guessing the dither fish will help remedy this problem.When and if 2 pair up then I know it's time to relocate the others.or can I put the pair in another tank(I have a 46 bow and a 2 55s and also a 125 but none are set up).But right now I have a 90 gallon tank and it looks like it's empty.It was that way with my original pair too.I set up 3 small caves and thats where everyones hiding.Going to get some tiger barbs today,see if that helps.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok,got 6 tiger barbs and 6 giant danios yesterday.Tiger barbs are about an inch long and danios are 2 inches long.How long do you think it will be before JDs stop being so timid?


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

shouldn't be long. I'm afraid your gonna have some fish come up missing (dithers) but you could strike it lucky

update this for us I'm curious on how it will all pan out


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks BG,I will keep you guys posted.Looks like my male EBJD has taken a liken to one of the new females.If this happens I think I'll move them to my 46 bow.What do you think?As for the missing dithers,not really concerned.But I must say it is nice seeing some movement in the tank again.


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

you and I have two of the same tanks

55 gal and a 46 bow front. Wanna hear something odd? I owned probably ten, 10 gal tanks, five 20 gallon tanks, an 80 gal, 120 gal, 46 gal, 30 breeder, 44 pentagon (corner tank) and even a 3 gallon tank before I ever owned my 55 gallon tank

*** always thought this was odd since the 55 gallon is so **** typical.


----------

